# A little gt6 fun



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought if we arranged a challenge for dw nuts once a month to pick a car a track and set performance points and driving aids to see who comes out on top.

I was thinking to begin with the red bull x2014 junior car on eigar nordwang curcuit. No abs no traction and no skid recovery force.

I will post pics of laptimes and set the 1st one tommorrow..


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I take it you mean like a time trial not racing each other. If so nice idea and count me in although I have only managed about 2 hours play so far so I don't have many of the cars yet


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Do the red bull challenges and unlock


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Will do. Strange not having many cars, on gt5 I am up to about 900 cars with 3 red bull X1's. I really need to get around to doing the last 24 hour race that will put me on level 40 with all races done, not including seasonals


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow thats hardcore


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Have u got anniversary edition on gt6


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive just started playing GT6 really. Unlocked the IA races and looking for a decent all round car to tune. I understand I will need various cars to do the races but what would people consider a good "all rounder"?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

No just the standard game. Matty the early races will be quite easy and you just need to use the cars you win. Max out the weight saving, power gains and upgrade the suspension and gearbox and you will be fine


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in ! But dont enjoy red bull car we tend to do more of a battle with each other any car same bhp just see who can keep up around different tracks !


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I think thats the idea, just looking at using the red bull for the first race


----------

